# Pat Hastings Seminar



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I went oh, gosh about 15 years ago??? I remember she was very good and I learned a lot from her. She evaluated my Brandy girl and found she had a ewe neck which is why she was such an awesome heeler. Definitely worth going, as I'm sure she has even more information to share.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I attended a Pat Hastings seminar 3 years ago and learned a tremendous amount. I have one of her books and a DVD. She is interesting and you will never look at a dog the same way after attending her seminar. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive attended and enjoyed it very much.... She is a good speaker - very approachable and willing to share. 
I would go again in a heartbeat. Where is your club? ;-)


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I have had pat Evaluate 5 of my litter. I always learn something new when I go. I am so lucky to live very close by so that I can get that one on one time with her. i always ask her lots of questions. I would recommend the seminar if you have a chance to go, go! very educational!!


----------

